# Moving Untame Budgies



## Nicalou (Dec 26, 2016)

I've had my budgies for a while, over 2 months, and I haven't had any luck with taming at all. Since I can't get them out the cage as much as I'd like and they've started bar biting I've ordered them a bigger cage so they'll have more room while I'm unable to get them out. But soon I'm going to have to move them into this new big cage and they don't even like my hand being in the cage with them so I have no-idea how I'll move them.
I'm looking for advice on moving untamed budgies to a new cage.

Any advice on taming two budgies, their my first pair, is also welcome. They'll reluctantly eat millet from my hand through the bars but that's it.


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

I would suggest using a small hand towel to catch your birds. They certainly won't like it, but it will definitely be easier than trying to catch them with your bare hands. The towel will also protect your fingers from any bites 

Just make sure to catch them gently, and make sure their wings are tucked nicely against their back.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Prop up one cage so that you can push both cages together with the open doors matched up and leave them to make the move themselves.

Easiest to do first thing in the morning, then they've got time to gather up their courage.
You can set up the new cage as you want it, carefully taking items from the old cage to the new until just 1 perch remains in the old cage - If this last perch can be position beside the doorway, that will help them to look into the new cage. Some clearly visible millet hanging in the new cage will be a good incentive.
Good luck!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The method described by JRS is the one I've always used when relocating budgies from one cage to another and it works great! :thumbsup:

With regard to taming and bonding -- the information is available in the stickies at the top of that forum section.
Please take the time to review them carefully.*


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

If you're planning on taming them, a larger cage probably isn't going to help, but taming them before the move (which may take a while) again if you're planning on having them tame. Otherwise I'd use JRS's plan. Grabbing them is not a good idea if you want them to be tame eventually.


----------



## Nicalou (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. I'm going to let them move themselves like JRS said, grabbing them is something I'm hoping I never have to do.
I do want them to eventually be tame but since I know it'll take awhile anyway I want them in a bigger cage, how long it takes doesn't matter.


----------

